# Picture day.



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

He reminds me of the farmer with a stem of hay in his mouth. LOL


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

*Very pretty!!! *


----------



## TeamChaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Handsome dude!


----------



## boothcreek (Apr 21, 2013)

Very very handsome!!!! 

He has some nice horns, that is my favorit type of curl(altho i for the life of me cannot produce it in my own flock).


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Gosh Booth. Your animals are fantastic.  I wish I could get some of your genetics. If it were not for the distance and wrangling between our two countries rules and regs I would def. enjoy swapping some bloodlines.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 21, 2013)

I love horns. Only sheep I'd ever have must have horns. The rams are so neat with those awesome horns.

Did you see Moses the other day? Look at his horns now. ha


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Moses is a great looking goat. I really like his hair coat.
Those horns are pretty big too.
Yeah. I do like a nice set of horns myself. Although you do have to give these guys consideration when planning hay feeders and such. LOL


----------

